# Guy caught squattin on a roof, kinda funny



## bryanpaul (Sep 28, 2012)

*Suspected thief caught camping out on store rooftop tells all*






(PHOTO/Ocala Police Dept.) Tent and patio furniture set up on the roof of a Shoe Carnival store in Ocala by Travis Rose - Thursday, Sept. 27, 2012.​​*OCALA -- ​*A *Marion County* man found camping on the roof of a shoe store has been sentenced to six months in jail.
Ocala police said they found 20-year-old Travis Rose sleeping in a tent surrounded by patio furniture.
Police said the setup on the roof of the Shoe Carnival on the 2800 block of Southwest 24th Avenue, could not be seen from the ground.
"As soon as I peeked over the edge, there was a large, three-family red tent," said Ocala police Detective James Deas.
As for Rose, he said, "We had more ideas coming. We just got caught too soon."
Police said they believe Rose and his friend, 20-year-old John Vaughn, stole a box truck last week from a parking lot near their rooftop hideout.
The truck was found submerged in a pond north of the city -- after the patio furniture inside was emptied.
"We had planned on getting a putt-putt golf course and a hot tub," claimed Rose. "We were going to get a gazebo and put an Xbox and a TV in there."
Now sitting in the Marion County Jail, Rose explained he and his friends weren't homeless; they just enjoyed living on the rooftop, away from their parents.
Rose was charged with trespassing and theft of services. Police said the campers were stealing electricity to power fans and charge cell phones. Rose pleaded guilty at his first appearance.
"I got six months over a tent on a roof," he said. "I think it kind of sucks. I regret it. I wish I would have only gotten a warning, and I would have taken it all down, but they kind of hit me hard with it."
The merchandise stolen from the box truck was recovered and returned to the store Tuesday.
Rose still faces more jail time for the theft of the truck, which was left running in a parking lot. He admitted to being part of a group associated with that crime, but he did not actually admit guilt.
Once he gets out of jail, Rose said he hopes to go to college and sell insurance.
Records from the Marion County Jail show that Rose was previously arrested in 2010, when he was 18, on charges including petit larceny and burglary of an unoccupied building.
He was also arrested twice for violating probation, once in March 2011, and more recently in February 2012.





hahaha putt putt golf? WTF big pimpin........fuckin unbelievable they gave him 6 months.....that's fucked

@doobie d..... 'member ol' KFC/taco bell roof spot.....that shit was hilarious

http://www.cfnews13.com/content/new...oftop_campout_sent.html#.UGW0DYiB_ug.facebook


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Sep 28, 2012)

Hahaha. Squat like there's no consequences.


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 28, 2012)

Ha! I wish ida thought about "installing" a putt putt golf course on KFC/Taco Bell.

I wonder how he got busted? Probably the same deal as me. Something had to be serviced on the rooftop. Shit We made it a good 2 and a half months on our roof. Definitely helped that i worked there too...

Oh yeah. That was 13 YEARS AGO!!!!... OLD!


----------



## AKriley (Sep 28, 2012)

i dont get it...the truck was in a pond or in a parking lot. Either way isnt GTA a felony and like over a year in jail.. anyway still a good idea the rooftop in my opinion ..and the gazebo and hot tub haha what the fuck


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 28, 2012)

Ive been eyeballin' a sweet roof 'round the corner just to spend the night...looks like a bishop piece from chess...looks out over the epitome of civilization ....a McDonalds


----------



## Nelco (Oct 2, 2012)

yesh


----------



## Earth (Oct 2, 2012)

Indeed!!
I'm glad I'm not the only one who caught that about the truck - I thought the truck was submerged into a pond - which I could see carrying a pretty good sentence, not camping out on some cheap storefront roof....


----------

